# How to get power from 89 200Q 10VT?



## audi200wagon (Aug 24, 2004)

Hello, I'm sorry if this is something that has been taken care of in other posts, but i can't find info anywhere.
I need to know if there are any power gains available for the 10VT motor in a 1989 Audi 200. It has a Quattro drivetrain, if that helps at all.
I've heard that there are ways to play with the spring tension in the wastegate, and that there are other little 'tweaks' that can be done to quickly boost up power. Am I far off the mark here?
Also, it seems that the head gasket will need to replaced. Will it be worth my while to have the head gas-flowed? 
Thank-you!


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: How to get power from 89 200Q 10VT? (audi200wagon)*

you could get the ECU chipped and get a stiffer wastegate. that should be able to make a good deal of power for you. You will probably want to replace the intercooler, they suck and can't handle that kind of flow.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audi200wagon (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: How to get power from 89 200Q 10VT? (gidrew)*

Thank you for your quick response, gidrew!
I believe that i have located a shop to chip my ECU. They are unable to give me a proper estimate on horsepower/torque increases, although I have read somewhere that 60hp is (while unlikely) possible.
Is there some way to modify the exisiting wastegate, or will I need to buy another one?
With regards to the intercooler, are there any out there from other vehicles that can bolt in with a minimum of effort? I like doing things on the cheap, where possible.








I also like to get my hands dirty, so if there are any upgrades or tweaks that can be done, let's hear about them!


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: How to get power from 89 200Q 10VT? (audi200wagon)*

yeah, 60hp and probably more torque is a good guess....probably 20 or 30lb ft more torque then HP. They should be able to supply you with a new stiffer wastegate spring. If they dont, i can recommend a company they tunes ECU's. i dont have the website on hand, but i will get it for you.
For the intercooler, if you can get one off of a Porsche 944 turbo, that would be a good one, they are good to about 300bhp. they are 5"x5"x18" (i think it's 18, could be a little less) The intercoolers out of Conquests and Starions are really good, they are good for up to 450bhp. Thats what i'm going to use for my 10vt project. Most of them will need a little end tank work and some piping, but i think you should be able to get that to fix quite nicely.
Dont try running more then 18psi, cause the k26's aren't good past that.
I cant really think of many "tweaks" that you can do to make some noticeable gains. the chip and stiffer wastegate spring is going to be your biggest producer. Once you get that done, and if your addicted to HP as much as we are. then you mite want to go to EFI, then sky's the limit (within reason)
good luck
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audi200wagon (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: How to get power from 89 200Q 10VT? (gidrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gidrew* »_yeah, 60hp and probably more torque is a good guess....probably 20 or 30lb ft more torque then HP. They should be able to supply you with a new stiffer wastegate spring. If they dont, i can recommend a company they tunes ECU's. i dont have the website on hand, but i will get it for you.

I would appreciate that, thank you!

_Quote, originally posted by *gidrew* »_For the intercooler, if you can get one off of a Porsche 944 turbo, that would be a good one, they are good to about 300bhp. they are 5"x5"x18" (i think it's 18, could be a little less) The intercoolers out of Conquests and Starions are really good, they are good for up to 450bhp. Thats what i'm going to use for my 10vt project. Most of them will need a little end tank work and some piping, but i think you should be able to get that to fix quite nicely. 

I just called the local boneyard, and they don't have stock of any of those ICs. I'll keep looking.

_Quote, originally posted by *gidrew* »_Dont try running more then 18psi, cause the k26's aren't good past that.

I think that 18psi will keep me busy for a little while.







Are there any other turbos that bolt on to the stock manifold?

_Quote, originally posted by *gidrew* »_I cant really think of many "tweaks" that you can do to make some noticeable gains. the chip and stiffer wastegate spring is going to be your biggest producer. Once you get that done, and if your addicted to HP as much as we are. then you mite want to go to EFI, then sky's the limit (within reason)

I'm trying to keep this as stock as I can (famous last words). I want to lower it, put larger wheels on it (18s would be nice for the summer), open up the exhaust a little bit, and give it a little pep. Chip and wastegate will do for now.
When and if funds become available, then i can start to think about aftermarket FI. Until then, it's going to be my luxobeater.

_Quote, originally posted by *gidrew* »_good luck
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks, I'm sure I'll need it!


----------



## JustinOlson (Mar 3, 2004)

Check out http://www.034efi.com. That will give you a good idea of what can be done!!!


----------



## audi200wagon (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (JustinOlson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinOlson* »_Check out http://www.034efi.com. That will give you a good idea of what can be done!!!

Thanks so much! I've been checking this site out from top to bottom. I think that after I have become used to the power available from the CIS-E, I will have to upgrade to this!!


----------



## sinister_rocco (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (audi200wagon)*

From what I have always seen the chip/wastegate mod is usually good for 60hp and a little more torque depending on boost. 
As for the starion intercooler being good to 450hp, that is a very bad mistake, they heat soak at around 250hp. If anything, get an Isuzu NPR medium intercooler, it will work perfect. 
I have seen k26's go to 26psi just fine. My friend bill has been doing 22psi for damn near ever, and just bumped it up to 25, the thing friken rocks!!!


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (sinister_rocco)*

starion intercoolers can handle the flow for 450bhp, they may not be able to handle the they much heat, but they can certainly handle over 300bhp, and things can be done to make the more efficient.
As far as the K26, it my be good to 26psi, but your blowing heat and your efficience is horrible after about 18psi. there is no point in running anything more then that. If you need to run more then about 18psi then your friend needs to do tuning other places.
If you use a NPR intercooler you will have too much lag, those damn things are good for a **** ton of hp because they flow good.
What kind of intercooler is your friend running? Do he know what his pre-intercooler and post intercooler air temps are?


----------

